# Welchen DynDNS Anbieter für 1&1 mit Fritz Box



## snuggle (7. April 2009)

*Welchen DynDNS Anbieter für 1&1 mit Fritz Box*

Hallo, 

der Titel sagt es eigentlich schon.

Ich benötige ein DynDNS Konto, um einen Dienst in meinem LAN im I-Net verfügbar zu machen, also unabhängig von der Provider IP.

Welcher Dienst arbeitet am besten, d.h. uverlässig, mit der FritzBox zusammen?

Standard ist ja wohl DnyDNS.org? Aber es gibt auch andere...

Was mir bei DynDNS.org schon mal gefällt, sind die bis zu 5 kostenlosen Subdomains und die große Domain-Auswahl.

Natürlich soll es kostenlos sein.

Andere Vorschläge?

Danke
snuggle


----------



## Rabowke (7. April 2009)

*AW: Welchen DynDNS Anbieter für 1&1 mit Fritz Box*

Warum einen anderen Dienst nehmen wenn DynDNS.org wunderbar funktioniert?
Einige Router bieten lediglich die Möglichkeit vordefinierte Anbieter zu wählen, kA was dein Router kann.

Ansonsten hab ich früher noch no-ip.com (.org?) benutzt, dafür gibts ein kleines Tool welches alle paar Sek. / Minuten die IP aktualisiert.

Da mein Router, Netgear, allerdings nur DynDNS.org als Anbieter akzeptiert, habe ich dort einen Account erstellt und es läuft tadellos. Kostenlos, schnell & zuverlässig.

Was will man(n) mehr?


----------



## snuggle (8. April 2009)

*AW: Welchen DynDNS Anbieter für 1&1 mit Fritz Box*



			
				Rabowke am 07.04.2009 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum einen anderen Dienst nehmen wenn DynDNS.org wunderbar funktioniert?
> Einige Router bieten lediglich die Möglichkeit vordefinierte Anbieter zu wählen, kA was dein Router kann.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich früher noch no-ip.com (.org?) benutzt, dafür gibts ein kleines Tool welches alle paar Sek. / Minuten die IP aktualisiert.
> ...



Ok, Danke, dann werde ich auch DynDNS.com/org nehmen.
In meiner FritzBox sind 5 Anbieter oder so vorkonfiguriert (no-ip ist auch dabei glaube ich) und man kann irgendwie auch einen "generischen" einrichten, daher wollte ich nochmal sicher gehen.

Danke
snuggle


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (8. April 2009)

*AW: Welchen DynDNS Anbieter für 1&1 mit Fritz Box*

Hatte damals eigentlich nie Probleme mit DynDNS. Fuer eine einfache IP in Domain-Verlinkung reicht es auch aus


----------

